# What is your pirate name?



## Athaleyah (May 1, 2009)

I'm Mad Anne Cash. 
"Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!"

What is your pirate name?


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I'm Mad Anne Cash.
> Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!
> 
> What is your pirate name?



I'm sorry, are you on the proper site?

I do not seem to see the "pirate" connection.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 1, 2009)

Your pirate name is:
Bloody Roger Flint

Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## OPC'n (May 1, 2009)

Your pirate name is:
Captain Mary Bonney

Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well. Arr!


----------



## he beholds (May 1, 2009)

Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!

*Bloody Bess Kidd*

I like that name. New handle??


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 1, 2009)

Dirty William Flint


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 1, 2009)

*Iron Sam Rackham *

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you are a tough person. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 1, 2009)

*Captain Jack Read*

Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education. Arr!


----------



## christiana (May 1, 2009)

Your pirate name is:
Dirty Jenny Rackham

You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr! 

That was crazy, but fun.


----------



## Tim (May 1, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I'm Mad Anne Cash.
> "Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!"
> 
> What is your pirate name?



Um, I guess we are related. My name is:

Dirty Tom Cash


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 1, 2009)

*Mad Dog Rackham*

Part crazy, part mangy, all rabid, you're the pirate all the others fear might just snap soon. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!

Ahoy mateys: September 19 is International Talk Like a Pirate Day.

-----Added 5/1/2009 at 08:58:40 EST-----

Arr! another Rackham:



Gomarus said:


> *Iron Sam Rackham *
> 
> A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you are a tough person. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!



and another one:



christiana said:


> Your pirate name is:
> Dirty Jenny Rackham
> 
> You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!





> That was crazy, but fun.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 1, 2009)

Sorry I do simple not have the character for pirate


----------



## Kim G (May 1, 2009)

My Pirate Name: *Dirty Bess Flint *

"You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!"

(hmm, how'd I get that when I said I bathed daily???)


----------



## caddy (May 1, 2009)

Dirty Sam Flint!


----------



## Skyler (May 1, 2009)

> Dirty John Bonney
> 
> You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well. Arr!



How embarrassing.


----------



## PMBrooks (May 1, 2009)

Dirty Jack Cash

You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. You're musical, and you've got a certain style if not flair. You'll do just fine. Arr!



Wow, didn't know I was that dirty!

PMBrooks


----------



## Knoxienne (May 1, 2009)

Iron Anne Kidd


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2009)

Iron Tom Roberts



> A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you a tough person. Two things complete your pirate persona: style and swagger. Maybe a little too much swagger sometimes -- but who really cares? Arr!



I suppose if the President were a pirate, he would have "swagga" (according to CNN), not swagger!


----------



## Theognome (May 1, 2009)

MAD TOM FLINT

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr! 

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 1, 2009)

Calico Bess Bonney 

Often indecisive, you can't even choose a favorite color. You're apt to follow wherever the wind blows you, just like Calico Jack Rackham, your namesake. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well. Arr!


----------



## caddy (May 1, 2009)

marrow man said:


> iron tom roberts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



word!


----------



## shackleton (May 1, 2009)

A lot of non-bathers I' m guessing. 

Dread Pirate Vane

Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. You tend to blend into the background occasionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr!


----------



## Annalissa (May 1, 2009)

Bloody Prudentilla Rackham 

"Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!"



Shiver me timbers? Never. Shiver *your *timbers. In fear. Lots of it. Arrrr. 

.....Rrrr. Rrrr.


----------



## Der Pilger (May 1, 2009)

Black Harry Flint


----------



## rescuedbyLove (May 1, 2009)

* Calico Anne Kidd*

Often indecisive, you can't even choose a favorite color. You're apt to follow wherever the wind blows you, just like Calico Jack Rackham, your namesake. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!

I guess there's a little truth to that!!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2009)

rescuedbyLove said:


> * Calico Anne Kidd*
> 
> Often indecisive, you can't even choose a favorite color. You're apt to follow wherever the wind blows you, just like Calico Jack Rackham, your namesake. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!
> 
> I guess there's a little truth to that!!



Oh, come on. Everybody knows your pirate name is Ambarrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Augusta (May 1, 2009)

Mine is scary. 

Dread Pirate Flint 

Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## Richard King (May 1, 2009)

Read Roger Flint here.

Notice a lot of Flints on board?

I think this from the definition explains why the PB has so many Flints...

Your pirate name is: 
Red Roger Flint 

Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!


----------



## py3ak (May 1, 2009)

> My pirate name is:
> 
> ****** James Roberts
> Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Two things complete your pirate persona: style and swagger. Maybe a little too much swagger sometimes -- but who really cares? Arr!



It's odd what different results different personality quizzes give. Another one made me a shivering, barely competent neurotic whose only good point was ... hmm, I guess there weren't any.


----------



## Poimen (May 1, 2009)

*Mad Davy Rackham*

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2009)

OK, I didn't even enter any information, merely cycled through the pages, and it still gave me this name:

Black Morty Rackham 



> Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 1, 2009)

Polly Nomial Adder


----------

